# Rockets Offseason Thread



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Let's kick things off with the draft.

In the highly likely scenario that the Rockets pick 14th, I think they could get a couple of nice picks to fall down to them.

The guy I like most is Cole Aldrich who should be a solid NBA Center right off the bat. We'll limit Yao's minutes to around 30 MPG and if he does go down we have a solid 7 foot Center.

Aldrich might be a bit of a reach but you never know with big men.

Otherwise just draft the most NBA ready big man... This may mean trading down. I think we already have one prospective guy in Jordan Hill and I don't think we should gamble on Daniel Orton or Hassan Whiteside.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

We have a lot of good solid or young pieces. I really don't want to lose Jordan hill but it might have to come to that. I could see Morey making a big blockbuster deal this offseason with what we have.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

I heard we're trying to move up in the draft via Nets and Wovles. I don't see the Nets budging though.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I think the 14th pick will be packaged this offseason in a trade. Maybe on draft night or maybe before then who knows.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We have too many PFs some will have to be traded.

Cole would be a great addition.

Hill Scola Ariza Battier for Bosh

Thats the offer hopefully,
Really hoping the Raptors are good with that.
Then trade Jeffries for a wing.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I dont think Bosh has a chance of coming here. That or everything the media has said is nothing but over hype and blown out of proportion.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I was gonna start a trade thread but I'll just put it here. Kinda hard to work the trade machines until July with all kinds of restrictions on contracts.


Philly is willing to give up the #2 if that team takes Elton Brand with it

I'd be totally against it, but some on Clutchfans wanna jump all over that.

Jeffries/Ariza/Anderson/#14 for Brand/#2


Say no to Vince or Hedo.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Doubt we would have to give up Ariza for the 2 pick.
Brand's contract is that bad.
Plus then Martin becomes tradeable. As Turner would want to start at 2.

I think a team will pull the trigger on that it just shouldnt be us.
We have to win now.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

What drives me crazy is that we are just one, real, killer player away from being a legit contender. 
Picture this team with a Brandon Roy? My goodness...


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

The biggest thing for me this year is the same as last year's offseason and that's Yao Ming's health. I hope he never has to play in the summer again.

With the 14th pick there's a couple of guys I'd like including Cole Adrich and Hassan Whiteside. We'll see as the draft gets closer though if there's any more interesting prospects available.

I wouldn't mind trading some of our assets to get a player either. We have excess depth at every position except C and PG. 

I wouldn't pull the trigger on some of the rumoured deals for Bosh though where we give up half our team for him. He's not worth that.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> What drives me crazy is that we are just one, real, killer player away from being a legit contender.
> Picture this team with a Brandon Roy? My goodness...


i disagree. i think the rockets are a healthy yao ming away from being a legit contender. if yao plays the whole year at 80% or better of how he's played the last couple of years, the rockets are a 60 win team.

at the 14th pick my preference is monroe, patterson, udoh, aldrich, ed davis. i'm not at all interested in any of the project bigs. if none of those 5 are available, i'm hoping the rockets trade down or out of the draft.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Inwonder if the Hornets would pull the trigger on:
Scola Taylor 14th pick 
for 
West

If we cant package them for Bosh.
Prefer Taylor but I would be okay with losing Budinger as well. (or Battier) (we already have Ariza)


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

What the Rockets need is a big frontline. After looking at the Celtics and the Lakers we need at least 3 physical 7 footers in our rotation. We're keeping Yao and the perfect complement is a big physical power forward that can defend but is not completely non functional on offense like Chuck Hayes. Jordan Hill could potentially fit the bill but he's still a bit raw.

We can unload some of our wings to get a big. When we have 2 midget guards running the point a soft Kevin Martin isn't what we need.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Since the Trade Checkers are not available yet, just having some fun at 2:30am CST in Houston. Obviously I have no idea whether or not this is even feasible but, how about this lineup next year.

Thoughts?

C - Yao/BMiller
PF – Bosh/Scola
SF – Deng/PPatterson
SG – Ginobli/Fernandez	
PG – Lowry/Duhon


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

That's a lot of wheeling and dealing. We just need some size behind Yao to match the Lakers. I'm not so sure on Miller, and we'd have to give up too much to get Bosh, and we won't have the pieces after that to obtain Ginobili or Fernandez. Say no to Deng.

I hope Morey could somehow get Pryzbilla off the Blazers.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah we are still one legit back up big from being able to make any noise. Last year was just too painful to watch at the C position.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I love Chuck no **** but he's just too small to be guarding top flight centers 30min a game. I think with Camby signing that deal that a guy like Pryz becomes expendable for them. I'd love to getaway with a package of David Andersen, a 2nd round pick and some Cash for him rather than giving up a guy like Battier or Budinger.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I love Chuck no **** but he's just too small to be guarding top flight centers 30min a game. I think with Camby signing that deal that a guy like Pryz becomes expendable for them. I'd love to getaway with a package of David Andersen, a 2nd round pick and some Cash for him rather than giving up a guy like Battier or Budinger.


i'm fairly certain that joel isn't going to be ready to start the season.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Yeah we are still one legit back up big from being able to make any noise. Last year was just too painful to watch at the C position.


i disagree. yao, scola, patterson, hayes, anderson, and hill is plenty of depth inside. the only way the rockets have a problem inside is if yao gets injured again and if that happens no backup center is going to make the rockets a contender.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> i disagree. yao, scola, patterson, hayes, anderson, and hill is plenty of depth inside. the only way the rockets have a problem inside is if yao gets injured again and if that happens no backup center is going to make the rockets a contender.


While deep yes, but we lack size. A lot of our back ups are under 6'9'


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> While deep yes, but we lack size. A lot of our back ups are under 6'9'


of the 6 guys i listed only hayes is under 6'9.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> i'm fairly certain that joel isn't going to be ready to start the season.


I want Pryz to be there at the end of the season(playoff time). We can manage the regular season. Yao is the only guy at 7'. How many times have you seen Bynum grab rebounds just because he can reach over defenders even while out of position. That's not happening if we can get a 2nd 7 footer like Pryz or Chandler. Hill is tall but he doesn't have the frame. He's PF material IMO and would be better served matching up against finesse PF like Gasol and Dirk.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well Lowery is locked up all we have left is Scola. 
What worries me is if Kyle get 6m over 4, then what will Scola command? I mean damn we are looking at possibly 10m/per territory here...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Well Lowery is locked up all we have left is Scola.
> What worries me is if Kyle get 6m over 4, then what will Scola command? I mean damn we are looking at possibly 10m/per territory here...


i can't see scola getting 10 mil per season. scola isn't young or athletic and those are the bigs that typically get way overpaid. i would expect scola to be maybe around the 8 mil per year range but hopefully closer to 6 per(those that's unrealistic to expect).


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Scola apparently got $47 mil over 5 yrs. That kinda hurts but he deserves it.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Anyone know if its full 5 years or if there are any options involved here?


----------

